# Ο Αστερίξ σε νέα κατορθώματα



## Earion (Sep 25, 2014)

ΖΑΝ-ΙΒ ΦΕΡΙ και ΝΤΙΝΤΙΕ ΚΟΝΡΑΝΤ

*Ο **Αστερίξ, οι Σκωτσέζοι και η υπόσχεση*

Δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολο για έναν νέο συγγραφέα ή καλλιτέχνη να αναλάβει τη συνέχιση ενός επιτυχημένου κόμικ. Οι προσδοκίες από εκείνον είναι μεγάλες. Αν και πολύ διστακτικοί, οι διάδοχοι του Ουντερζό και του Γκοσινί καταφέρνουν να σταθούν στο ύψος των περιστάσεων. Χωρίς όμως να κάνουν θαύματα

Σε λίγες ημέρες Σκωτσέζοι όλων των ηλικιών θα κληθούν να αποφασίσουν ποιον θέλουν να τους κυβερνήσει. Είδηση της επικαιρότητας; Όχι μόνο. Είναι και το σημείο κορύφωσης της νέας ιστορίας του Αστερίξ, στη χώρα των Πικτών, που βγήκε πλέον στα ελληνικά.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι περιμέναμε αρκετά. Ήταν 2005 όταν ο Αλμπέρ Ουντερζό εξέδωσε το αποτυχημένο _Ο ουρανός έπεσε στο κεφάλι τους_. Τότε οι περισσότεροι μιλούσαν για το άδοξο τέλος των περιπετειών του μικρόσωμου Γαλάτη που αγαπήθηκε σε ολόκληρο τον κόσμο. Οκτώ χρόνια μετά, ο 87χρονος εν ζωή πατέρας του Αστερίξ (ο έτερος, ο Ρενέ Γκοσινί, είχε πεθάνει νεότατος το 1977) έλαβε τη μεγάλη απόφαση: να αφήσει τον ήρωά του να προχωρήσει χωρίς εκείνον.

Διάδοχοι χρίστηκαν ο Ζαν-Ιβ Φερί στα κείμενα και ο Ντιντιέ Κονράντ στο σχέδιο. Το έργο τους δύσκολο: να σταθούν αντάξιοι των προσδοκιών και να προσθέσουν τη δική τους πινελιά. Αν δεν τα κατάφερναν, θα τους έριχναν στα λιοντάρια. Εύκολα. Απ’ ό,τι φαίνεται όμως μάλλον τη γλιτώνουν, κυρίως επειδή επέλεξαν την ασφαλή οδό: επιστροφή στα βασικά, χωρίς καινοτομίες.







Η ιστορία έχει ως εξής: βολτάροντας στην παραλία οι Γαλάτες ανακαλύπτουν έναν άνθρωπο μέσα σε ένα κομμάτι πάγου και αποφασίζουν να τον ξεπαγώσουν. Πώς έγινε με τον Λουί ντε Φινές στο φιλμ «Κατεψυγμένος» (1969) του Εντουάρ Μολιναρό; Έτσι. Μαθαίνουν ότι πρόκειται για τον Μακ Όλοχ, έναν Πίκτο από την Καληδονία (Σκωτία) και τον βοηθούν να επιστρέψει στο χωριό του και να αντιμετωπίσει τον κακό αρχηγό της αντίπαλης φατρίας που τον εξόρισε. Ο αντιπαθής αυτός αρχηγός λέγεται Μακ Αβέθ, αλλά στην όψη δεν είναι άλλος από τον γνωστό Γάλλο ηθοποιό Βενσάν Κασέλ! Προστίθεται έτσι κι εκείνος στη μεγάλη λίστα πραγματικών προσώπων που παίρνουν ρόλους στις περιπέτειες του Αστερίξ και η οποία περιλαμβάνει από τον Κερκ Ντάγκλας (επαναστάτης σκλάβος Σπάρτακις στη_ Γαλέρα_ _του Οβελίξ_ και τον Σον Κόνερι (πράκτορας Μηδενμηδενεξίξ στην _Οδύσσεια του Αστερίξ_) έως τον Ζακ Σιράκ (μάνατζερ Κάιους Γιάπιους στο _Οβελίξ και ΣΙΑ_) και τον ίδιο τον Μπενίτο Μουσολίνι (εκατόνταρχος Μουσολίνιους στον _Αγώνα των Αρχηγών_). Το ταξίδι στη Σκωτία έχει πολλά από τα κλασικά στοιχεία του χιούμορ του Γκοσινί, αρκετά γκαγκς και χάπι εντ δεδομένο. Η σύγχρονη ιστορία διεκδικεί το μερίδιό της με τις παραπομπές στο δημοψήφισμα για τη σκωτσέζικη ανεξαρτησία. Οι ψηφοφόροι λαδώνονται με ουίσκι, όσοι πολιτικοί μιλούν με ξύλινη γλώσσα τρώνε ένα ξύλο στο κεφάλι, οι γυναίκες απαιτούν εκσυγχρονισμό και κάποιος μιλά για «δημοκρατία, σαν των Ελλήνων» (για να πάρει την πληρωμένη απάντηση: «Των ποιων;»).

Όλα καλά. Γιατί όμως τότε κλείνοντας το άλμπουμ νιώθεις πως κάτι λείπει; _Ο Αστερίξ στους Πίκτους_ είναι μάλλον μια χαμένη ευκαιρία για μια απογειωτική ιστορία. Οι Σκωτσέζοι είναι ένας λαός που συνοδεύεται από πλήθος εθνικών στερεοτύπων, από την περιβόητη τσιγκουνιά τους μέχρι τον... Μπρέιβχαρτ και τον Χαϊλάντερ. Με τέτοια στερεότυπα ανέκαθεν έπαιζαν οι περιπέτειες του Αστερίξ. Ωστόσο εδώ οι νέοι συγγραφείς διστάζουν και δεν τα εκμεταλλεύονται όσο πρέπει. Περιορίζονται στα εύκολα: τα κόκκινα μαλλιά, στα κιλτ και το τέρας του Λοχ Νες. Ούτε καν με τα ονόματα δεν γίνεται έξυπνη πλάκα: με ένα Μακ- μπροστά μπορεί ένας έξυπνος κειμενογράφος (ή μεταφραστής) να κάνει θαύματα, αλλά εδώ το μόνο πραγματικά αστείο όνομα είναι ο Μακ Ροβιοτίκ!

Για να γλιτώσουν τα... λιοντάρια, που λέγαμε πριν, οι συγγραφείς φάνηκαν άτολμοι αλλά πέρασαν τις εξετάσεις. Με θεατρικούς όρους θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι _Ο Αστερίξ στους Πίκτους_ είναι μια πρόβα τζενεράλε που δεν πάει και πάρα πολύ καλά. Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις όμως συχνά ακολουθεί μια καλή παράσταση. Τα σχέδια του Κονράντ ακολουθούν πιστά το χέρι του Ουντερζό. Ο Φερί δεν είναι Γκοσινί, αλλά έχει άποψη και χιούμορ. Πρέπει όμως να ξεμαγκωθούν.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, οι φανατικοί οπαδοί της σειράς θα αισθανθούν ότι επιστρέφουν σε γνώριμα μέρη. Το χωριό στέκει εκεί, απαράλλαχτο, ο Αυτοματίξ με τον Αλφαβητίξ είναι επίσης εκεί να τσακώνονται για τα ψάρια, ο Αστερίξ με τον Οβελίξ κάνουν το ταξίδι τους, οι Ρωμαίοι τρώνε της χρονιάς τους και στο τέλος η περιπέτεια κλείνει με ένα μεγάλο τσιμπούσι.

Οι οιωνοί για το μέλλον δείχνουν θετικοί. Άλλωστε το εξώφυλλο της νέας περιπέτειας μιλά από μόνο του: ο Οβελίξ, σχεδιασμένος από το χέρι του Ουντερζό, παραδίδει τη «σκυτάλη». Δίπλα του ο Αστερίξ, καμωμένος από την πένα του Κονράντ, κλείνει το μάτι, κάνει... λάικ στους αναγνώστες και υπόσχεται μια καλή συνέχεια.





*
Ο Τζόνι Χαλιντέι και ο Γιάννης Πάριος!*

Πολλά από τα λογοπαίγνια είναι μόνο για γαλλοτραφείς ή μυημένους και δυστυχώς χάνονται στην μετάφραση. Στο πρόσωπο του βάρδου Μακ-Κελ αναγνωρίζουμε τον τραγουδιστή Τζόνι Χαλιντέι, ενώ ακόμη και το όνομά του παραπέμπει στο «Ma gueule_», _ένα από τα γνωστότερα τραγούδια του. Λίγο αργότερα ο ίδιος τραγουδά μελοδραματικά «Μη μ’ αφήνεις, μη». Πρέπει να ανατρέξει κανείς στο πρωτότυπο «Ne me kilt pas» για να καταλάβει το λογοπαίγνιο με τα κιλτ και το τραγούδι «Ne me quitte pas» του Ζακ Μπρελ. Η ελληνική μετάφραση απευθύνεται σε δυνατούς λύτες: «Μη μ’ αφήνεις, μη» ήταν η διασκευή του τραγουδιού διά στόματος Γιάννη Πάριου! Ελάχιστοι επίσης Έλληνες θα αντιληφθούν ότι το τέρας του Λοχ ονομάζεται Αφνόρ από τον AFNOR, τον Γαλλικό Οργανισμό Τυποποίησης (τον αντίστοιχο του διεθνούς ISO ή του ελληνικού ΕΛΟΤ). Η ελληνική έκδοση θα μπορούσε να βοηθηθεί πολύ με υποσημειώσεις και μια πιο ευρηματική απόδοση...

Γιάννης Βασαλάκης, TA NEA 13-14.09.2014


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 25, 2014)

Earion said:


> Η ελληνική έκδοση θα μπορούσε να βοηθηθεί πολύ με υποσημειώσεις και μια πιο ευρηματική απόδοση...


Υποσημειώσεις στον Αστερίξ; Μπρρρρ... φτάνει που τον νεκρανασταίνουν στανικά. Ευρηματική απόδοση, ναι. Αλλά ποιος σκοτίζεται να βρει αυτόν που θα κάνει την ευρηματική απόδοση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 25, 2014)

Πίκτοι ή Πίκτες;

Για τα κρυμμένα λογοπαίγνια, θα άξιζε πάντως να υπάρχει μια σελίδα στο τέλος των βιβλίων, κάτι σαν «ο κόσμος του Αστερίξ στους ....», όπου τουλάχιστον θα περιγράφονται τα χαμένα αστεία και λογοπαίγνια (με την προϋπόθεση, βέβαια, ότι θα τα έχει πιάσει και ο μεταφραστής).


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πίκτοι ή Πίκτες;



Μέγα μυστήριο! 

_Πίκται_ στον Δρανδάκη. _Πίκτοι, των Πίκτων_, στον Πάπυρο. _Πικτοί_ στον Κουμανούδη. Take your pict — στο πνεύμα του έργου. :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2014)

Από την αγγλική μετάφραση, που έχει κάνει η Anthea Bell.


----------



## sarant (Sep 25, 2014)

Το πρωτότυπο δεν μου άρεσε κι έτσι (κακώς, αλλά θα το διορθώσω) δεν αναζήτησα το ελληνικό ώστε να δω τη μετάφραση.


----------



## Earion (Sep 25, 2014)

Earion said:


> Ζακ Σιράκ (μάνατζερ Κάιους Γιάπιους στο _Οβελίξ και ΣΙΑ_)



Εγώ πάλι, επειδή δεν έχω διαβάσει σε μετάφραση τα νεότερα, δεν είχα πάρει πρέφα αυτόν τον Κάιους Γιάπιους. Και το μεν Γιάπιους, εντάξει, διαφανές και ευτράπελο, αλλά το Κάιους μου έφερε μια μικρή ανατριχίλα. *Γάιος* βρε παιδιά. Οι Ρωμαίοι, από μια ιδιοτροπία (λατρεία της παράδοσης και των συμβόλων, ακόμα κι όταν αυτά είχαν από αιώνες ξεπεραστεί), διατήρησαν το γράμμα C στις επιγραφές εκεί που ήθελαν να δηλώσουν το μικρό όνομα Gaius. Αυτή τη λεπτομέρεια τη διδάσκονταν τα παιδιά κάποτε στο μάθημα των λατινικών, και οι πατέρες του Αστερίξ, Γκοσσινύ και Υντερζό, γνώριζαν ότι μπορούσαν να κάνουν πλάκα με αυτό, γιατί ήταν κτήμα λίγο-πολύ όλης της γενιάς τους. Οι νεότεροι το αγνοούν. Νά λοιπόν που λέμε ότι ο μεταφραστής πρέπει να είναι βουτηγμένος στην ξένη κουλτούρα (τι ξένη; κι εμείς το μαθαίναμε κάποτε αυτό) ώστε να πιάνει και τις παραμικρές αναφορές.

Υ.Γ. Anthea Bell ! :huh: ... :) Ζει ακόμα;


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2014)

Earion said:


> Υ.Γ. Anthea Bell ! :huh: ... :) Ζει ακόμα;



Ορίστε, σε περσινή συνέντευξη, μετά φωτογραφίας:

http://www.theguardian.com/books/2013/nov/16/anthea-bell-asterix-translator-interview


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2014)

nickel said:


> Μέγα μυστήριο!
> 
> _Πίκται_ στον Δρανδάκη. _Πίκτοι, των Πίκτων_, στον Πάπυρο. _Πικτοί_ στον Κουμανούδη. Take your pict — στο πνεύμα του έργου. :)


Pictsies! The Nac Mac Feegle clans. 

Och, yer wee biggie! Ha' ye never heeard of the Nac Mac Feegles? Och crivens! 
















All over the world - Pixies


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2014)

nickel said:


> Μέγα μυστήριο!
> 
> _Πίκται_ στον Δρανδάκη. _Πίκτοι, των Πίκτων_, στον Πάπυρο. _Πικτοί_ στον Κουμανούδη.



Πέρα από την πλάκα και τα συνειρμικά αποπάνω, *Πίκτες *στη Δομή, στην Εγκυκλοπαίδεια Μείζονος Ελληνισμού, σε περιοδικά Ιστορίας (1, 2), από αρχαιολόγους και ιστορικούς τέχνης (1, 2) και σ' εκείνο το βιβλίο.

Γκουγκλικώς -εξαιρώντας τις σελίδες που αναφέρουν και τον Αστερίξ- έχει 179 ατόφια ευρήματα, από τα οποία διάλεξα μερικά που μου φάνηκαν πιο αξιόπιστα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 25, 2014)

Στα γκουγκλοβιβλία βλέπουμε να επικρατούν οι *Πίκτοι*, με μοιρασμένα (χοντρικά) τα ευρήματα για τη γενική ανάμεσα σε *Πίκτων* και *Πικτών*.


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2014)

...
Πήξαμε. Από την πυκτίδα βγήκαν αυτοί, πηκτοί θα γίνουμε εμείς.


----------



## Earion (Jul 25, 2016)

*Ο Αστερίξ υπέρ της διαφάνειας*

Γιάννης Κουκουλάς
Εφημερίδα των Συντακτών (17.07.2016)

*Τα μυστικά έγγραφα κυβερνήσεων και δημόσιων οργανισμών που διαρρέουν μέσω του Τύπου βρίσκονται στο επίκεντρο της νέας περιπέτειας του Αστερίξ. «Ο Πάπυρος του Καίσαρα» των Jean-Yves Ferri και Didier Conrad (εκδόσεις Μαμούθ Κόμιξ) περιγράφει την ηρωική δράση ενός ακτιβιστή Γαλάτη και τον αγώνα του να φέρει στη δημοσιότητα ένα ντοκουμέντο-φωτιά.
*





Οι περιπέτειες του Αστερίξ και των ανυπότακτων Γαλατών συντρόφων και συγχωριανών του ενάντια στην εξουσία της Ρωμαϊκής Αυτοκρατορίας χαρακτηρίζονταν πάντα από τις αναφορές, άμεσες ή έμμεσες, στην εκάστοτε πολιτική πραγματικότητα. Άλλοτε με αιχμές και υπαινιγμούς και άλλοτε με πιο ευθύ τρόπο, οι Rene Goscinny (σενάρια) και Albert Uderzo (σχέδια) δεν έπαψαν ποτέ να σχολιάζουν χιουμοριστικά τις πολιτικές εξελίξεις στον πλανήτη.

Μετά τον θάνατο του πρώτου, το 1977, ο δεύτερος συνέχισε στο ίδιο μοτίβο μέχρι το 2011 οπότε και αποσύρθηκε λόγω ηλικίας. Τότε, με τη σκιά των δύο «πατέρων» του Αστερίξ να πέφτει βαριά πάνω τους και με τις επιφυλάξεις κοινού και κριτικών για την ορθότητα μιας τέτοιας εκδοτικής κίνησης, η σειρά ανατέθηκε σε δύο έμπειρους αλλά όχι και τόσο διάσημους δημιουργούς: τον σεναριογράφο Jean-Yves Ferri και τον σχεδιαστή Didier Conrad. Το νέο δίδυμο, υπό την έγκριση και τη στήριξη του Uderzo, παρουσίασε το 2013 την ιστορία «Ο Αστερίξ στους Πίκτους» και δύο χρόνια αργότερα μια νέα περιπέτεια, την τριακοστή έκτη στη σειρά, με τίτλο «Ο Πάπυρος του Καίσαρα», που πρόσφατα κυκλοφόρησε και στα ελληνικά από τη σταθερή εκδοτική εταιρεία του Αστερίξ εδώ και δεκαετίες, τη Μαμούθ Κόμιξ.

Ο Ιούλιος Καίσαρας, ως αδιαφιλονίκητος αυτοκράτορας και πανίσχυρος κατακτητής, έχει εμφανιστεί έως τώρα σε πολλές από τις ιστορίες των Γαλατών, ενώ σε δύο από αυτές το όνομά του περιλαμβανόταν στον τίτλο («Οι Δάφνες του Καίσαρα» και «Το Δώρο του Καίσαρα»). Στη νέα ιστορία, ωστόσο, αν και δεν εμφανίζεται σε πολλές σκηνές, βρίσκεται στο επίκεντρο της δράσης λόγω μιας άλλης του ιδιότητας, της συγγραφικής.

«Η ιστορία μας αρχίζει στη Ρώμη. Στο παλάτι του Καίσαρα, τη στιγμή που δέχεται σε ακρόαση τον σύμβουλό του και εκδότη, τον ευφραδή Μπόνους Προμότιους...» γράφει ο Ferri κατά την έναρξη της ιστορίας. Ο Καίσαρας έχει μόλις παραδώσει τα χειρόγραφα του βιβλίου του με τον βαρύγδουπο τίτλο «Απομνημονεύματα περί του Πολέμου Εναντίον των Γαλατών» στον εκδότη του. Υπάρχει όμως ένα πρόβλημα. Το εικοστό τέταρτο κεφάλαιο, γραμμένο με ειλικρίνεια, αποκαλύπτει ότι ένα μικρό χωριό της Γαλατίας παραμένει αδούλωτο. Ο λακές εκδότης, για να προστατέψει το αφεντικό του, συνιστά να αποσύρουν αυτό το κεφάλαιο: «Σου προτείνω μόνο να καλύψεις με ένα διακριτικό πέπλο αυτό το κεφάλαιο της Ιστορίας! Εδώ και αρκετές καλένδες κανείς δεν μιλά γι’ αυτούς τους Γαλάτες. Ποιος στη Ρώμη θυμάται ακόμη ότι υπάρχουν;»

Ο Καίσαρας θα πειστεί και ο Προμότιους θα δώσει εντολή στους μουγκούς Νουμίδες γραφείς του να καταστρέψουν όλα τα αντίγραφα του κεφαλαίου. Ομως, ο ηρωικός Μπιγκντάτα θα το σκάσει παίρνοντας μαζί του ένα «αντίτυπο» για να το παραδώσει στον Γαλάτη δαιμόνιο δημοσιογράφο, ακτιβιστή και υπέρμαχο της ελευθερίας του λόγου και του «Τύπου», Διπλοπολεμίξ. Κι ενώ ο Μπιγκντάτα απολογείται γραπτώς και «δηλώνει αλληλέγγυος με τον γαλατικό λαό και αρνείται να δεχτεί τη λογοκρισία σ’ ένα κεφάλαιο της Ιστορίας του», ο καταζητούμενος και καταδιωκόμενος από τους Ρωμαίους λεγεωνάριος «μαντατοπόρτερ χωρίς σύνορα» Διπλοπολεμίξ καταφεύγει στο γαλατικό χωριό του Αστερίξ αγκαλιάζοντας τον Οβελίξ και πανηγυρίζοντας: «Έχω μαζί μου ένα ντοκουμέντο που θα κάνει την αυτοκρατορία να τρέμει, τον πάπυρο που λείπει από το βιβλίο του Καίσαρα!» Η συνέχεια θα έχει όλα τα κοινά χαρακτηριστικά των ιστοριών του Αστερίξ: ξύλο με τους Ρωμαίους, καυγάδες δι’ ασήμαντον αφορμήν μεταξύ Γαλατών, αγριογούρουνα, μαγικό φίλτρο, άφθονο χιούμορ κ.λπ. Θα έχει όμως και μια «συμφωνία κυρίων» μεταξύ Καίσαρα και Γαλατών.

Τέτοια συμφωνία δεν υπήρξε ποτέ ανάμεσα στους σύγχρονους Διπλοπολεμίξ και την αμερικανική κυβέρνηση. Ο Τζούλιαν Ασάνζ, στον οποίο βασίστηκε ακόμα και ως προς την εμφάνισή του ο χαρακτήρας του Διπλοπολεμίξ, εξακολουθεί να βρίσκεται εδώ και περισσότερο από τέσσερα χρόνια σε εθελούσιο περιορισμό στην πρεσβεία του Ισημερινού στο Λονδίνο, στην οποία έχει καταφύγει αιτούμενος και παίρνοντας άσυλο για να μη συλληφθεί από τη βρετανική αστυνομία και να μην εκδοθεί στη Σουηδία από όπου θεωρείται βέβαιο ότι θα οδηγηθεί στις ΗΠΑ για να δικαστεί για δεκάδες «παράνομες» πράξεις. «Έγκλημά» του ήταν η λειτουργία του διαδικτυακού τόπου WikiLeaks που αποκάλυπτε και έφερνε στη δημοσιότητα μυστικά έγγραφα κυβερνήσεων, κρατικών και διακρατικών οργανισμών, θεσμικών και παραθεσμικών οργάνων κ.λπ.

Παρομοίως, ο Έντουαρντ Σνόουντεν, ειδικός στους ηλεκτρονικούς υπολογιστές και πρώην πράκτορας της CIA, στον οποίο, καλλιτεχνική αδεία, βασίστηκε ο χαρακτήρας του Μπιγκντάτα, παραμένει αυτοεξόριστος στη Ρωσία εδώ και τρία χρόνια υπό καθεστώς ασύλου. Δικό του έγκλημα ήταν η αποκάλυψη απόρρητων εγγράφων που αποδεικνύουν πέρα από κάθε αμφιβολία τις σκοτεινές διασυνδέσεις μεταξύ αμερικανικών μυστικών υπηρεσιών, εταιρειών υπολογιστών και τηλεπικοινωνιακών ομίλων με στόχο τις παράνομες παρακολουθήσεις των ηλεκτρονικών επικοινωνιών.

Μέχρι τώρα, οι περιπτώσεις των διωκόμενων Τζούλιαν Ασάνζ και Έντουαρντ Σνόουντεν δεν είχαν το happy end του Αστερίξ και απ’ ό,τι φαίνεται δεν πρόκειται κάτι τέτοιο να συμβεί ούτε στο άμεσο μέλλον. Στην πίεση προς μια λύση που να δικαιώνει το έργο των δύο ηρωικών μορφών του κυβερνοχώρου και να αποτρέπει την επανάληψη των παράνομων πράξεων που αποκάλυψαν συμβάλλει η ιστορία «Ο Πάπυρος του Καίσαρα». Και ακόμα περισσότερο, με χιουμοριστικό και εύληπτο τρόπο περιγράφει και εξηγεί τι θα πει λογοκρισία και αναθεώρηση της Ιστορίας. Δύο έννοιες που ως μέθοδοι αποτελούν εργαλεία, διαχρονικά και παγκόσμια, κάθε εξουσίας.


----------

